

How to Hack a Rails MVP & Test Primary Business Risks - kevindewalt
http://kevindewalt.com/2013/04/04/how-to-hack-a-web-mvp/

======
ikura
Couldn't agree more! MVPs are about plumbing, not about architecting. Grab
whatever you can get your hands on and plumb it together to serve your test
needs. MVP coding reverses many of the 'be a good coder' doctrine - for
example:

• DRY vs. Cut & Paste (it's faster than abstracting and creating a common
interface etc...)

• Avoid Glue Code vs. Duck-tape Code to hold open source components, hacked
sample code and other code fragments together

Fast MVPs ftw!

------
jasonwieringa
Great post Kevin! It's good to understand _why_ one is building something and
not confuse that with _how_ to build it.

